# Are you ready for some football



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Tonight Patriots vs Saints.........What do you think?

I say Patriots win 38-21 final !! 

Should be a good one!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to say it....but any MN fan needs the pats to win tonight.

But it should be a good game. High scoring....not much defense. Also I can't have welker score a TD or get a 100 yards so I can with in fantasy..HAHAHA


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hate the Pats. but then again don't want the Saints to win. Tough call!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Game decided by kickers......Go get em Pats.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright you guy's will do! Welcome to Patriot Nation.............You will not be dissapointed! :beer:

Look for the Patriot defence to give trouble to the saints , should force some turnovers . Couple of no names that well may be big names in the future! Watch and see!

Look for the patriots to try to get an early lead and then run the ball a little bit to slow down the game tempo. They have a great backup to Matt light the left tackle. If Matt is ok to play today he should be shifted to the right tackle slot. That gives us four really good offensive lineman , 3 may be pro bowl IMOP 

Also look for a pick 6 

I really don't think the Saint's know what is about to hit them!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I've always liked Drew Bree's as a QB, and have liked the Saints as well, but I'm hoping the Pat's win to-nite,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The patriots got a defense?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> The patriots got a defense?


Not really. Wow, no wonder Bill goes for it on 4th down. The Pats won't come close the the SB until they get some sort of D.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Pat's bandwagon has 2 flat tires......their defense got carved up like a Thanksgiving turkey.Either they are way overrated or the Saints are that good.

And the great Bill Belecheck standing on the sideline waving the white flag and pulling his starters with 5:30 left????? uke:

Bore.....we all watched and saw that great Pat's defense.You were right about the turnovers......but your team had them.

"I really don't think the Saint's know what is about to hit them!" How about a feather pillow?Or nerf ball? :bop:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> The Pat's bandwagon has 2 flat tires......their defense got carved up like a Thanksgiving turkey.Either they are way overrated or the Saints are that good.
> 
> And the great Bill Belecheck standing on the sideline waving the white flag and pulling his starters with 5:30 left????? uke:


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

The wheels fell off the wagon and the defense was nothing but the anchor. I was a bit surprised with the white flag so soon.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Alright you guy's will do! Welcome to Patriot Nation.............You will not be dissapointed! :beer:
> 
> Look for the Patriot defence to give trouble to the saints , should force some turnovers . Couple of no names that well may be big names in the future! Watch and see!
> 
> ...


Where's Bore this morning? :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Probably still frozen in shock in front of his TV. :huh: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why did the Pats win the coin toss and then give the ball to the high scoring Saints????

Where was Moss......typical Moss when they are getting their *ss handed to them.He gives no effort and pouts.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> The Pat's bandwagon has 2 flat tires......their defense got carved up like a Thanksgiving turkey.Either they are way overrated or the Saints are that good.
> 
> And the great Bill Belecheck standing on the sideline waving the white flag and pulling his starters with 5:30 left????? uke:
> 
> ...


I think the Pat's are overrated, the saints are good but the Pat's made them look unbeatable, there defense sucks BIGTIME!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Where was Moss......typical Moss when they are getting their *ss handed to them.He gives no effort and pouts.


Exactly! Did you see the replay on the interception, Moss basically gave up on the route, then he didn't even try to tackle Sharper. Where have we seen that before huh!

Nice to see the old Moss again!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Colts and Saints have put 73 points (nine touchdown passes) on the board, with 887 total yards against the Patriots.They clearly have to score 35-40 points to win a playoff game.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The Pats defense was a joke. Moss, was as usual, playing for Moss. I'm sure Belecek and Tommy had a good cry after the game. I am not a Saints fan either, but their defense was awesome, and Brees showed that he is world class last night, if there was any doubt.

[/quote]"I really don't think the Saint's know what is about to hit them!"


> And that's why we keep buying the big screen TV's!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Boy was I wrong! Yes the Saints did to us what I thought we would do to them? I agree with you fella's the pats defence sucks. The Saints averaged 9 yards per play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not much more I can say , lets see how the Patriots rebound from this?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Probably still frozen in shock in front of his TV. :huh: :crybaby:


I was!! I really really was! I had a warm bear in one hand and stale poatato chips in the other when I came to!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

A warm bear? you lucky your still alive :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey c'mon I have cleary shown that I can look like Jackass without you pointing out my spelling error's. BEER!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Patsies look to be watching the playoffs on TV this year! Man, when was the last time that team lost 2 games in a row? What do say Bore will it be 3? I think the wagon may need a complete overhaul!

oke:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bore.224 said:


> Not much more I can say , lets see how the Patriots rebound from this?


Ummm, not good? lol

And the Vikes downard spiral begins in 3...2...1... we have lift off!!! GL to anyone trying to touch the Saints. They had their throw away game today and still had it handed to them. I am calling a SD/NO SB right now...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> And the Vikes downard spiral begins in 3...2...1... we have lift off!!!


The Queen's bandwagon has 2 flat tires......their defense got carved up like a Thanksgiving turkey. Either they are way overrated or the Cards are that good.(Thanks, Kenny) Favre is a good fit with the queens, they both fade and gag at the end of the season... :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Pukes will get theirs tonight.They will be lucky to make the playoffs.What a bunch of losers over there in Pukeland.The Pukers won't even get a chance to gag.......

How many times have the Vikes beaten the PUkers this year.......oh yeah both times. :bop: :bop: :bop:And with their hall of fame QB. :beer:Who says this is the best TEAM he has played on. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

:withstupid:

We'll see what happens tonight, the Packs o-line has been improving and the Ravens wil be a good test. 
Rivalry is a fun thing, isn't it Kenny? I have to admit I smiled when I checked the forumn and saw that you had already replied, as I knew you would! I hope you don't enjoy tonight's game as much as I enjoyed last night's game. I'm glad they didn't keep replaying Henderson's broken leg over and over again like they did Theisman's, once was enough for me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....while watching the game.....when they showed the replay of Henderson.....I said immediatly that he had a broken leg.You could see it flopped and bent out of shape.

The Ravens are going to KILL the Packers. First off.....the Packers are not going to be able to run the ball, so that means Mr Rodgers is going to be dropping back and throwing a billion times. Ravens have a way better pass defense than the Vikings and the Vikings killed him. If he isn't picking himself up off the turf from a sack, he will be watching the Ravens get an interception, or the best would be if he was doing both!

Get AD back in the game
Figure out how to get around the double teams on Allen....Ray Edwards was on another planet last night
Get Winfield back on the field
Overcome the loss of their defensive captain


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The Queens will loose early in the playoffs. They always loose when it really counts. Favre will learn all about the Queens Jinks soon enough. oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Time to fire Crosby. He may have a strong leg, but he has no accuracy! He has been a choker too many times. :******:

Edited to add: That was a bit tough to watch the beginning of the 2nd half. Crosby is no Longwell that is for sure!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bring on the uke: I would love to see my Vikes hammer them again in the second round of the playoffs at the Metrodome.Although I don't see the Pukes beating the number 3 or 4 seed on the road.

I think Favre and the Vikes would rather play them agaain than any of the others. :rock:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't wait Ken! oke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenny, Kenny, Kenny, you know how difficult it is to beat a conference rival three times in one season! A playoff game at the Metrodome would be a good payback the playoff game at Lambeau a few years ago after the Packers whipped the queens in both regular season games. A classic Favre late season fade and gag, that's why he's such a good fit with the queens
You better quit worrying about the Packers, if I were a queens fan, I'd be real concerned about the Bengals! :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where did I say I was worried about the Pukes uke: ?I said bring them on.They played an ugly game last night.Got lucky and won it.Why would my Vikes be afraid of playing the Pukes uke: 3 times.Especially indoors?Besides the Pukes uke: won't beat whoever they play in the first round on the road anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Besides the Pukes uke: won't beat whoever they play in the first round on the road anyway. :laugh:


I'm guessing by the queen's prior record, they will too. :bop:


----------

